# Need new PSU, CPU and potentially GPU



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

Hello.
I need to get a new PSU and I thought that I might as well get a new CPU while I'm at it. I am a gamer and would like my machine to run the newer games laglessly. I don't care as much about having high quality on. My current GPU might also have to be replaced, so please keep that in mind when recommending components to buy. 

My current computer config is the following:

*Motherboard*
Manufacturer: Asus
Motherboard Name: A8M2N-LA
HP/Compaq motherboard name: NodusM3-GL8E

*Chipset*
GeForce 6150 LE

*Base processor*
Athlon 64 X2 (W) 3800+ 2.0 GHz
2000 MT/s (mega transfers/second)
Socket AM2
_Note: I want to upgrade this if my budget allows it._

*Memory*
Memory Installed	7 GB (4 slots, 3x2GB + 1x1GB)
Speed supported	PC2-4200 MB/sec
Type	240 pin, DDR2 SDRAM

*Video Graphics*
ATI Radeon HD 5550
_Note: I might not have to replace this. I will order the new PSU and see if it works or not. If I could, I would have tested it already._


When getting help from Tyree on the forums he told me that my Nexus Value 430 PSU was probably to blame for my recent computer break down. He suggested that I should get a high quality PSU to prevent the same issue from occuring again.
My budget is 250€ and I live in Sweden - in case that has any impact on the prices.

Please let me know if you need any additional information. 
Thank you.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Which graphics card you end up purchasing will determine which PSU you want.

A quality 750 watt PSU will cover any single graphics card out there. If it is a card with a single GPU, you will be fine with a quality 650 watt PSU.

Just so your future bases are covered, I would get a 750 watt Corsair HX or TX. The HX is one grade above the TX and comes with a 7 year warranty versus a 5 year warranty and is $25 more in the states. I don't know how your supplier in Sweden has them priced. 

Newegg.com - CORSAIR CMPSU-750TX 750W ATX12V v2.2 SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS Certified Active PFC Compatible with Core i7 Power Supply

Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX750 (CMPSU-750HX) 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS SILVER Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

This one if your budget is tight and you are getting a single GPU card...
Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX650 V2 650W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

The Corsair TX 650W is about 75€. A good price, imo. The HX is 25€ more, which I don't think is worth it, actually. I believe 650W is more than enough and should be sufficient if and when I am getting a new GPU. 

As for the processor, do you have any suggestions? I honestly have no clue what is compatible with what when it comes to CPU's and mobo's.
Could you list a few priceworthy items in different power classes? I believe the minimum would be 3GHz to be able to run with it for quite some time.


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

I am more of an Intel person. It would be better for an AMD guy to give you a recommendation on a faster CPU.

A 650 watt PSU would be the bare minimum you want for a decently fast gaming card unless you plan on purchasing a really high end card. In that case I would purchase a 750 watt PSU just to make sure you have some headroom.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

According to HP, you can move up to an Am2 X2 5000 cpu which would give you a nice change but the real question is would the change cost be prohibitive and I can't answer that where you are as I don't see that available in current online stores any more.
You might find same on eBay but I don't think I could recommend buying used cpu's though you may find new ones there as well, but I am not sure at what price...A 4800 or 5000 X2 search is what you need to make and see what's available.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

OK I see availability at Amazon.com but doubt I would recommend the price point as worth it:
Amazon.com: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 5000+ 2.6 GHz Processor with 1024KB L2 Cache and 64-Watt Socket AM2 (ADO5000DSWOF): Electronics


----------



## David Mo (Jun 27, 2011)

Another consideration are the number of graphics lanes for your motherboard. With a little research you can look up the number of lanes available to see if it is worth purchasing a high end graphics card.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The PSU required would depend on the GPU you select. A good quality 650W (SeSonic-XFX-Corsair(not the GX or CS Series) will cover most lower to mid tiers.
Your Mobo uses Nvidia chipset so an Nvidia GPU would be the best option to avoid any issues.
Major hardware changes (CPU) will probably require an Repair/ or reonstall of the OS.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

I am not afraid to reinstall my system. I have done that plenty of times before and I wouldn't lose anything if I'd do it again. I keep everything important on an external HD.

The Corsair TX 650W looks proper for the price. I wouldn't afford a high end card anytime soon, so that will do for quite some time. That's 75€ and I will have 175€ to go.

Would it matter what brand CPU I'd get? Is there any massive difference between AMD and Intel? I don't wear brand shoes, as to say. 
I honestly don't know what to look for at a new CPU. I know the GHz are important, and that the slot has to match with my mobo. Can AM2+ chips be seated in a AM2 slot _(which is what I believe I have, correct me if I'm wrong)_?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

You would have to change Mobo's to use an Intel CPU. Note the Mobo AND Bios have to support the CPU.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

How can I see which CPUs my mobo and BIOS supports?
And can a AM2+ chip be mounted in a AM2 socket?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Scroll to Processor Upgrade Information
Motherboard Specifications, A8M2N-LA (NodusM3) - HP Customer Care (Puerto Rico - English)

An AM2+ proc will physically fit an AM2 socket. This is not to say the processor will actually work in the board.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

EdiciusMai said:


> How can I see which CPUs my mobo and BIOS supports?
> And can a AM2+ chip be mounted in a AM2 socket?


Yes it can be mounted in the socket but it will not work.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

Okay, I found a processor which looks good for a fair price.

It is an *AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ Dual-Core 2.6GHz Socket AM2 2000MHz* for 60€.

Is this processor good and more importantly, can I use it with my mobo?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yes that's about the best one you can add to the system.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

Thank you for all the help, guys. I will now order the parts in and see if I'll need a new GPU as well.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

I just recieved the new PSU and installed it.
The computers started properly and the monitor is just about to turn on (begins adjusting picture) when the GPU's fan begins running at high speed and the monitor blacks out again. Now every time I turn it on again it begins running its fan at the same speed non-stop. It seems like the GPU needs to be replaced.

The CPU I ordered was annulled by the provider. Possibly they have stopped selling it. I can't find any provider who sells them. :4-dontkno
Are AMD Sempron processors good? If yes, which one would you recommend for me to get?

For the GPU I might as well just get the same model again. It ran good enough for me and has a low cost.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

Actually, on second thoughts, I will take the opportunity to upgrade my GPU somewhat. What do I need to know before making up my mind? 
I know that it has to be able to sit in a PCI-E x16 slot and the wattage needed must be below 650W.

Does it matter if it would be an Nvidia card or AMD? Would the AMD work better, since the chipset and CPU are also AMD?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

> Are AMD Sempron processors good? If yes, which one would you recommend for me to get?


Probably the single poorest processor ever offered to the publiuc.


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

I've looked at all of the compatible CPUs and found that all the good ones are either not available to buy or really expensive.
I think I should save up for a new mobo, which would allow me to get a better and cheaper processor.

Problem is that I don't know what kind of mobo I should be looking for.
Would I want an AM2+ or AM3 processor socket?
I would definitley want a PCI-e x16 slot, if not two.
Is the chipset integrated into the mobo, or will/can you buy it on the side?
Is getting DDR3 RAM worth the money, or will DDR2 still do the job?

And finally, where would I go to see which motherboards are available?

_(Sorry about the amount of question. I would be grateful if I could at least get short answers to them all)_


----------



## EdiciusMai (May 8, 2011)

Okay, I am postponing the upgrade of CPU.

But for the GPU I have looked at the PowerColor Radeon HD6770 1GB (PowerColor Official Website - Graphics, Cases, Power Supply -- PowerColor HD6770 1GB GDDR5) and I wonder if I can use it in my system. I don't really know if my PCIe slot is outdated for the card to work. It says it uses PCI Express 2.1 x16 bus interface.


----------

